# What release



## Reel-Break (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow posted this in 2 places no replys guess its some big secrete or there`s no top archers here....just kiddin..


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I am currently shooting all Carters.The Big Kid is my all time favorite.Ive had two of those for close to 17yrs. But I have dabbled with the Chocolate ones and the Target 3s.All are great releases.My wife currently shoots the Ember,and she loves that one.Cant go wrong with any of them.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Not sure it has anything to do with the release and your struggles...did you go about learning it the Right way?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Most of the pros I see shooting are using all kinds of different releases. Carter, Tru-Ball, Stan, Scott tend to be some of the more popular. From there you'll see pretty much everything on the shooting line including 3-finger, 4-finger models in both thumb triggers and hinges and even a few who are shooting wrist strap releases. Pressure activated releases like the Carter Attraction and Evolution are also gaining in popularity, though I don't recall seeing too many pros shooting them in tournaments.

I don't see quite as many leaning towards the 4-finger hinge....many I see who like shooting hinges, and there are a number of them, tend to go with a 3-finger model. Basically you need to find something you're comfortable with and make sure you give it a good try, including learning how to shoot it properly.

>>------->


----------



## Reel-Break (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok I`m oviously not shooting it properly thats a given.But its getting somewhat better.Been reading and observing.Maybe one day I can actually get some lessons. I`m in NC.Just seems the time never presents itself with kids and all.My scores are from 278-292 but mostly hang in the 80`s.But I don`t get to practice regularly either so maybe I`m stuck, But I do enjoy shooting.First night of legue hit the wall release went off early 271 the results.


----------

